# Denon announces early 2016 release of DTS:X firmware update



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Denon announces early 2016 release of DTS:X firmware update for network A/V receivers





*
*"*_Home entertainment product manufacturer, Denon, has announced the release of the DTS:X firmware update for early next year. The update will be free-of-charge to the first line of Network A/V Receivers. The AVR-X7200WA, AVR-X7200W, AVR-X6200W and AVR-X4200W will be the first models to get the firmware update granting them full DTS:X capability. After updating the firmware, all three A/V receivers will be able to run an Audyssey room-equalized DTS:X setup of up to 9.2 or even 11.2 channels._

_DTS:X technology aims to adapt the audio to the speaker layout that best fits the individual space by transporting sound objects to and through specific locations within the viewing environment – in front of, behind, above and beside the audience._

_“The addition of DTS:X immersive audio will absolutely captivate Denon customers with its ability to simulate the real-world environment where sound is above, behind and in front of the viewer,” Brian Towne, executive vice president, DTS, president DTS Asia Pacific, said in a statement. “With a growing catalog of top Blu-ray titles and other content incorporating DTS:X, the home entertainment experience will never be the same.”_

_“This is the first wave of products to receive the DTS:X firmware update; we will continue to deliver this new and exciting technology to the rest of our DTS:X ready line-up into 2016,“ Yoshinori Yamada, global business team leader for the company’s A/V receiver category, also said in a statement. “We are happy today making its first step. It is our mission to bring latest and greatest of the industry to our lineup.”_
*"*
http://www.technologyintegrator.net...tsx-firmware-update-for-network-av-receivers/


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 18, 2015)

They can keep it not happy with them at all my amp failed for no reason and they will not do anything to help fix it so screw um and there new tech


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> They can keep it not happy with them at all my amp failed for no reason and they will not do anything to help fix it so screw um and there new tech



Denon used to be one of the big players in high end receivers. Their new stuff just doesnt cut it as far as reliability. Stick with Marantz like I do.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 18, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Denon used to be one of the big players in high end receivers. Their new stuff just doesnt cut it as far as reliability. Stick with Marantz like I do.



Yeah only had the amp just over a year and i turned it on and it sparked and blue smoke of death came out lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Yeah only had the amp just over a year and i turned it on and it sparked and blue smoke of death came out lol.



That's too bad. No warranty?


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 18, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> That's too bad. No warranty?



I'm affraid not as i got the amp from a friend who i can no longer get in contact with, i have the box and everything for the amp but just no receipt 

Just glad i only payed £200 for it rather than the retail cost of £550 at the time.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Dec 25, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Denon used to be one of the big players in high end receivers. Their new stuff just doesnt cut it as far as reliability. Stick with Marantz like I do.



Marantz is the same company as Denon "D&M holdings" Denon-Marantz since 2002.

http://www.d-mpro.com/

Of course they might have better QA for the Marantz line, but who knows for sure.

A lot of companies are very poor support-wise these days, I've had issues with Logitech in particular not honouring warranty.

It's not just electronics either, I've had "lemons" from BMW and Ducati (motorcycles), warranty covered the issues but it still leaves a bad taste and leaves you unable to use the product during the (multiple) repairs plus worrying about getting stranded somewhere.  Your electronics probably won't leave you stranded in most cases but e.g. your sound processor failing on the night of a movie party might be unpleasant.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2015)

nemesis.ie said:


> Marantz is the same company as Denon "D&M holdings" Denon-Marantz since 2002.
> 
> http://www.d-mpro.com/
> 
> Of course they might have better QA for the Marantz line, but who knows for sure.



I believe that is on purpose. Marantz is the higher end stuff while Denon has been left to sort of compete the mid range sony.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Dec 26, 2015)

Could well be alright.

That said, the build quality should not be compromised, only the components (e.g. better DACs) and features should change and maybe a little extra warranty on the higher priced gear.

Solid state gear should really last a minimum of 5 years and really virtually forever. HiFi systems from the 70s are often still working perfectly. 

The whole "in build obsolescence" is a terrible thing IMO, we should be just passing our "old" gear on to others in a kind of "pyramid scheme" with stuff only being scrapped when >20 years old and/or literally falling apart (other than things that need to work properly for safety reasons like vehicles etc.).

Ah well, utopia is still a pipe dream.

/rant


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll tell you the problem with denon, its the uneeded excessive heat that comes out the thing even when not driving speakers and there really is no need for it at all.
I only had to turn on my Denon avr 2113 for 10 mins and it got hot enough to almost burn your hand when touching the top of the casing let alone when i was driving the speakers at any volume.

All i can say about the AVR 2113 is what a piss poor design.

I will give it credit for one thing though, it did what it said on the tin and did it well and i was very impressed with the overall sound quality in both films and music.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 26, 2015)

Hope they can put this in the heos soundbar 

I still love my heos soundbar!


----------

